# WTB Garmin MapSource Bluechart Americas



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Looking to purchase (or borrow) the Garmin Mapsource CD to download to my GPSMAP 168 GPS unit. PM me if you can help.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'll sell you one for $4000 and throw in a FREE Humminbird.

:lol: 

Check feeBay buddy.....


----------

